# Might be learning this ole camera...



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 31, 2010)

New settings I've never tried before.. gettin' closer?

[ I figured I could stay out of trouble by just showing pics... hopefully? ]

Try getting a reasonably 'in-focus' pic of a hummingbird "IN FLIGHT"!

















NERD

......... remember now - I'm not smart enough to do anything with Photoshop, etc. - strictly "point-and-shoot"..........


----------



## Esopha (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! These are incredible pictures!

I love hummingbirds. My parents have a feeder and there was a bird that visited now and again, but I never managed to snap a picture.


----------



## Isa (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful pics Nerd!
Thanks for sharing and please keep them comming


----------



## dreadyA (Aug 31, 2010)

Sweet pictures, Terry. The first one is awesome


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2010)

That's pretty amazing Terry. What setting did you use to capture that?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 1, 2010)

Tom said:


> That's pretty amazing Terry. What setting did you use to capture that?



Tom.. some kind of "multi-flash" thing - hold the button down and 'let'er rip'! It's like watching pics [ a video ] taken/viewed in slow motion.

The hard part is sitting/waiting with the camera "on" [ eating up the battery ] and then keeping the camera still to take them. The lighting is important too. They seem to show up in cycles.. when they show they 'dive-bomb' each other at the feeders!

I finally got a video of the male and hopefully 'stills' that I'll post later.



A couple others from yesterday -











( this is just an inexpensive "point & shoot" camera )

I'm learning...................... isn't it amazing what can happen when we stop long enough to learn and watch - life?


----------



## terryo (Sep 1, 2010)

What can I possibly say that I haven't told you before about your pictures??????? You have unbelievable patience to be able to sit there and WAIT. Your pictures are amazing, just amazing. And NO...even thought you've told me many times I can do it...NO, I can't....I just don't have your patience. Keep them coming....I love looking at nature through your lenses. I'm seeing my new desk top background here.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 1, 2010)

terryo said:


> What can I possibly say that I haven't told you before about your pictures??????? You have unbelievable patience to be able to sit there and WAIT. Your pictures are amazing, just amazing. And NO...even thought you've told me many times I can do it...NO, I can't....I just don't have your patience. Keep them coming....I love looking at nature through your lenses. I'm seeing my new desk top background here.



You are too kind TerryO!

Have you really looked at your 'landscape' GIFT recently???

It was a busy day today and the male hummer does not show that often so I was only able to get a 'dark' video of him drinking peacefully without the females attacking him! -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iep2TIbONSA

I'm putting together a new 'scenery' thread I'll get starting.. right after this post - Burgess Falls

NERD


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 1, 2010)

Terry, I love these pictures. They are simply amazing and beautiful. Thank you for sharing.
What camera do you have?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 1, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> Terry, I love these pictures. They are simply amazing and beautiful. Thank you for sharing.
> What camera do you have?



Thank you [ what's your name? ] - it's this Sony -

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dsch20.asp

.. you are most welcome...

Terry K


----------



## matt41gb (Sep 1, 2010)

Great pictures! I saw a ton of them at work feeding from the trumpet vines today. I wish I had my camera on me at the time. 

-Matt


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 2, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Madortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Terry, I love these pictures. They are simply amazing and beautiful. Thank you for sharing.
> ...



Cool. I think it's time that I get a better digital camera w/good macro features. Thanks for the tip.
"Mado" the madortoise


----------

